# Whew! Look at these guys!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

My boss has some ram lambs that I got pictures of because she had someone interested in buying one. And boy are these boys good lookin'!

Here's Red. (he's a little lanky for my taste though)









Here's Spots.









Here's the one my boss is considering keeping.

















And here's the newest little guy! (this is the one the lady is buying) He's only a week old.

















Sorry couldn't resist sharing! I love 'em!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow they are beautiful..  ..are they suppose to have there tails? :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree! lol And yep, they get to keep their tails. They're hair sheep. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice looking boys.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What beautiful babies!!! Makes me wanta get a few sheep!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

So cute. Love the color on the last one!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I agree! lol And yep, they get to keep their tails. They're hair sheep.


 ...they are the lucky breed.... :greengrin: ......LOL . :wink: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

We're pretty excited about this lamb crop. Almost all of them look pretty darn good. Even the little girl that I'm gettin'.  That last little guy is the flashiest one now, originally mine was. :roll: Oh well. I'm just glad that he's going to be used for breeding. :greengrin: 

And yes they are the lucky breed. I hate tail docking, my lamb for FFA had his dock infected after his tail fell off. But it's better than fly strike.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sounds like you are getting some exceptional animals there...by seeing the pics wow... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Cuties!!! Something how the wool and hair breeds can look so different in the face as well!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She definitely has some nice animals. Once I actually get my own land, I plan of having my goats, some sheep, and 2 or 3 horses. :greengrin:

And my sheep were feeling left out. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

real nice...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

That third ram is outstanding :thumb:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. (you mean the one my boss is keeping right?) That's Dominoe, that spot you can see has a twin on the other side hence his name! lol I pointed him out to my boss, she was very glad that I did!


----------

